# To those with the Exo Terror Tanks



## Lee2k4 (Sep 24, 2005)

I can't believe what I just witnessed. Put 2 Large Crickets in the tank, and they climbed up the rock face and managed to get through one of the tiny little holes at the back where the top mesh roof opens. The holes are really Tiny, I have covered them with tissue paper and tape. Anyone else with this tank had any crickets escape?


----------



## Ian (Sep 24, 2005)

yeah, they do all the time. It has kinda become a normal ritual to wake up in the morning, and pic up random crix from each room in the house, lol. They can get through pretty small gaps, and will at anything! If they do escape, its nothing bad, they will more than likely get eaten, or find a way outside.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## infinity (Sep 24, 2005)

more than likely get eaten Ian?! what else do you have around your house that is free roaming?!


----------



## Ian (Sep 24, 2005)

spiders, lol. I leave most of the spiders, you sometimes ee em catching the lil crx, it quite funny.

Oh, and there is also the dog. An american akita, shes a wierdo, see a crix, and starts rolling about on it... don;t ask me why.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jwonni (Sep 24, 2005)

yeah i had one do the same twice with mine i have just pushed the slider really firmly up against the wire and haven't seen it again yet


----------



## Samzo (Sep 25, 2005)

> yeah, they do all the time. It has kinda become a normal ritual to wake up in the morning, and pic up random crix from each room in the house, lol.


lol My parents find them in the shower ever couple of days.... but never anywhere else :shock:


----------



## Ian (Sep 25, 2005)

mhm. The fridge is a strange place to find them as well...


----------

